# Macbeth - Erster Trailer zur Shakespeare-Verfilmung im Game of Thrones-Stil



## FlorianStangl (4. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Macbeth - Erster Trailer zur Shakespeare-Verfilmung im Game of Thrones-Stil* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Macbeth - Erster Trailer zur Shakespeare-Verfilmung im Game of Thrones-Stil


----------



## stawacz (4. Juni 2015)

sabber sabber genau mein ding


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Fassbender und werde mir den Streifen auch mal ansehen.
Ob er aber an die Versionen von Welles und Polanski rankommt, glaube ich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. Juni 2015)

wieso game of thrones?! ich glaube eher, dass das lied von eis und feuer masssiv von macbeth inspiriert ist. 
@exar-k
regie führt justin kurzel.
die skepsis teile ich.


----------



## Odin333 (4. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ob er aber an die Versionen von Welles und Polanski rankommt, glaube ich noch nicht so ganz.



Du meinst, ob er an eine bald 50 Jahre alte Verfilmung rankommt?
Da es kein B-Bovie mit Laiendarstellern ist, gehe ich mal schwehr davon aus.
Irgendwann werden Filme für ein aktuelles Publikum einfach zu alt. Bei 50 Jahren kann der Ressigeur noch so gut und das Budget noch so hoch gewesen sein, gegen eine aktuelle Verfilmung mit guten Schauspielern, wird das original für die meisten nicht mehr anstinken können.


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du meinst, ob er an eine bald 50 Jahre alte Verfilmung rankommt?
> Da es kein B-Bovie mit Laiendarstellern ist, gehe ich mal schwehr davon aus.
> Irgendwann werden Filme für ein aktuelles Publikum einfach zu alt. Bei 50 Jahren kann der Ressigeur noch so gut und das Budget noch so hoch gewesen sein, gegen eine aktuelle Verfilmung mit guten Schauspielern, wird das original für die meisten nicht mehr anstinken können.


Ernsthaft? Je neuer ein Film, desto besser wird er? 

Die beste Verfilmung des Stoffes (Schloß im Spinnwebwald) ist sogar schon knapp 60 Jahre alt, die von Orson Welles fast 70. 
Kurosawas Variante ist nach wie vor mein Liebling, daran ändert das Alter des Films überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Odin333 (4. Juni 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Je neuer ein Film, desto besser wird er?



Nein, lies nochmal das, was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. Juni 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du meinst, ob er an eine bald 50 Jahre alte Verfilmung rankommt?
> Da es kein B-Bovie mit Laiendarstellern ist, gehe ich mal schwehr davon aus.



dass der 50 jahre alte film ein riesenklassiker ist, der grandiose regie und phantastische darsteller bietet, ist dir schon klar? den gedanken weitertragend: star wars episode IV-VI neu verfilmen und wenn ihr gerade dabei seid, indiana jones auch! bitte disney!!!!!  
und wieso gibt es immer noch keine remakes zu clockwork orange, scarface, der weiße hai (bitte der hai computeranimiert) oder gar pulp fiction, der ja auch schon in die jahre kommt. müssten ja heutzutage viel besser machbar sein, bzw, das heutige publikum viel mehr mitreißen können, oder doch nicht?!

bitte schau dir erst polanski's macbeth an, bevor du sagst, dass es ja heute kein problem sein sollte,  den zu übertreffen. ob für heutiges publikum oder das von vorgestern, das tut nichts zur sache. es gibt sie, die unsterblichen klassiker, die filme von alfred hitchcock, stanley kubrick oder eben roman polanski ienen hier als paradebeispiel.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Kurosawas Variante ist nach wie vor mein Liebling, daran ändert das Alter des Films überhaupt nichts.



ein weiteres beispiele eines unerreicchbaren filmemachers.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> wieso game of thrones?! ich glaube eher, dass das lied von eis und feuer masssiv von macbeth inspiriert ist.



eine dumme Frage ...
Das ist doch wohl mehr als Offensichtlich das man sich damit auf die Serie und deren Gestaltung bezieht und nicht auf die Narrative des Buches


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. Juni 2015)

die gestaltung des trailers lässt auf ein ziemlich austauschbares mittelalterliches setting schließen, ist also nichts, was the game of thrones besonders macht. ich erkenne bis auf das auch keinerlei ähnlichkeit, was auf sowas schließen würde. mord, intrigen und alles was man sonst sieht, sind bestandteile von shakespeares stück.
und so bleibt die ach so dumme frage: wie kommt man auf game of thrones?! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Odin333 (4. Juni 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> dass der 50 jahre alte film ein riesenklassiker ist, der grandiose regie und phantastische darsteller bietet, ist dir schon klar?



Frage: Wie viele der heute zwischen 20 und 40-Jährigen kennen diesen Film? Wie viele davon würden heute den 50 Jahre alten Film besser bewerten, als den aktuellen?

Das Medium Film hat sich natürlich weiterentwickelt, das Publikum hat gewisse Ansprüche, die der Klassiker nicht erfüllen kann weil es sie damals nicht gab. Das fängt bei der Bildqualität an, geht über Erzählstil und hört bei der Kameraführung längst nich auf.

Polanskis Film ist natürlich ein Klassiker und verliert durch eine Neuverfilmung mit Sicherheit nicht seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Für jemanden, der nicht in dieser Zeit aufgewachsen ist und das Original damals nicht gesehen hat, steht wohl ausser Frage, welche Version das Rennen macht.


----------



## linktheminstrel (4. Juni 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie viele der heute zwischen 20 und 40-Jährigen kennen diesen Film? Wie viele davon würden heute den 50 Jahre alten Film besser bewerten, als den aktuellen?
> 
> Das Medium Film hat sich natürlich weiterentwickelt, das Publikum hat gewisse Ansprüche, die der Klassiker nicht erfüllen kann weil es sie damals nicht gab. Das fängt bei der Bildqualität an, geht über Erzählstil und hört bei der Kameraführung längst nich auf.
> 
> ...



dass es keine neuverfilmung von dem stück macbeth geben sollte habe ich nie behauptet. das hat ja polanski nicht gepachtet.
über besseren erzählstil, kameraführung etc. lässt sich streiten. klar hat man mit computeranimationen die größeren möglichkeiten, nur macht das die filme an sich nicht unbedingt besser.
zum letzten statement: dann ist es aber ignoranz, die das entscheidet


----------



## Exar-K (4. Juni 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie viele der heute zwischen 20 und 40-Jährigen kennen diesen Film?


Nun, bis auf meine Wenigkeit könnte ich zumindest noch meine ~25 ehemaligen Schulkameraden nennen + die ~25 aus der Parallelklasse.
Ich wette, dass eine oder mehrere der 3 von mir genannten Verfilmungen des Stoffes auch heute noch im Unterricht gezeigt werden.


----------

